# ادخل واختار غلاف صفحتك الفيسبوكية



## Jesus is the truth (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسم **الاب* و *الابن* و *الروح القدس* *الاله الحق* 
*  امـــين   *

اليوم اقدم لكم صور لغلاف الفيس بوك صور مسيحية 





















































*
*
*سلام الرب يكون معكم اذكروني فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2012)

كلها غلافات رائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*صور جميلة جدا اخي
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلها غلافات رائعة الرب يباركك



متشكر ويباركك 





Bent el Massih قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا اخي
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*




متشكر ربنا يباركك انا تحت امركم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رووعه جدااا

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## h.cat93 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جميلة 


كلها رااااائعه ​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوين خالص

ربنا يباركك

+++


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جماااااااااااااال 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

